# CycleChat Kit - Orders now being taken



## Shaun (2 Jul 2012)

*http://www.cyclechat.net/pages/kit/  *


----------



## musa (2 Jul 2012)

thanks just stuck on whether to get ls or ss


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (2 Jul 2012)

Kit looks good, liking the design. A bit too expensive for me though


----------



## Theseus (2 Jul 2012)

How do you specify long or short sleeve (sleave)?


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jul 2012)

Touche said:


> How do you specify long or short sleeve (sleave)?


 

where it says click to select your size you have options for SS & LS
If you want 1 of each. Select one at a time and they will both appear on your paypal bill.


----------



## Theseus (2 Jul 2012)

ianrauk said:


> where it says click to select your size you have options for SS & LS
> If you want 1 of each. Select one at a time and they will both appear on your paypal bill.


 
D'oh! - It's been a long day


----------



## Theseus (2 Jul 2012)

Fat boy shirt and very fat boy shorts ordered.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jul 2012)

Touche said:


> Fat boy shirt and very fat boy shorts ordered.


 

careful mate.
These are English sizes rather then the normal Italian tight sizes.


----------



## Shaun (2 Jul 2012)

"Pie" room I think it's called in the trade ...


----------



## DCLane (3 Jul 2012)

I've had their kit before and yes, it's definately 'English' sizing.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (3 Jul 2012)

Are the shorts padded?


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (3 Jul 2012)

You should make Cyclechat helmets, that would be neat


----------



## Kiwiavenger (3 Jul 2012)

the bibs are going through as normal shorts when i click it! slightly odd, will try a differnt browser


----------



## Shaun (3 Jul 2012)

Kiwiavenger said:


> the bibs are going through as normal shorts when i click it! slightly odd, will try a differnt browser


 
Might be my mistake - it was early hours of the morning when I put the order form together - let me check ...


----------



## Shaun (3 Jul 2012)

Yup - my mistake - all fixed now - thanks for letting me know.


----------



## DCLane (3 Jul 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Are the shorts padded?


 
They usually come with a Coolmax pad, yes.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (3 Jul 2012)

Do you know how long these will be on sale for?


----------



## Shaun (3 Jul 2012)

Until Friday 20th July


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (3 Jul 2012)

I'll try my best to get some cash in time! Are the jerseys a loose or tight fit?


----------



## Globalti (3 Jul 2012)

A long sleeve jersey for £30? Bargain! I can't see myself wanting short sleeves ever again in this country.

The only question is the size.... small or medium..... hmmmm....


----------



## Kiwiavenger (3 Jul 2012)

ordered with the intention of loosing the weight so i can fit into them within the next few weeks! i need an incentive!!!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (3 Jul 2012)

DCLane said:


> They usually come with a Coolmax pad, yes.


 
Ta star!


----------



## Stephenite (15 Jul 2012)

Is it possible to change the delivery address after ordering??

Silly me didn't notice you don't send them overseas.


----------



## Shaun (19 Jul 2012)

Stephenite said:


> Is it possible to change the delivery address after ordering??
> 
> Silly me didn't notice you don't send them overseas.


 
Yes, just email me with the PayPal receipt number and the new delivery address.


----------



## Stephenite (19 Jul 2012)

Shaun said:


> Yes, just email me with the PayPal receipt number and the new delivery address.


Thanks. Asking for permission and postcode as i type.


----------



## Shaun (20 Jul 2012)

We've had a good response to the 2012 CC kit order but unfortunately we haven't managed to get the anticipated minimum number together (_100 jerseys_) for the volume discount I'd factored into the pricing.

We need to make around 40 more jersey sales so I'm extending the order window by a couple of weeks to Friday 3rd August to allow everyone who gets paid at the end of the month to treat themselves. 

Apologies to those who have already ordered as you'll have a wait a little longer; I should have considered pay-day when deciding on the original closing date and will make sure I do so with future orders so as not to disappoint.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## I like Skol (22 Jul 2012)

Shaun, just planning ahead a little and wondering if this later order date means I will have my CC shirt by 2nd of Sept? I know a few people have mentioned riding the M/cr 100 in the CC kit so we can fly the forum flag - M/cr 100 2nd Sept

EDIT: (obviously provided we hit the minimum order by the closing date)


----------



## Shaun (23 Jul 2012)

Hopefully, yes.


----------



## steveindenmark (27 Jul 2012)

Is there anyone with a Paypal account who can help me out ??

I would like to order a shirt but there are no overseas deliveries and I live in Denmark. I would like to order one and have it sent to someone in the UK so they can send it on to me. I am happy to reimburse you for postage and packing, through Paypal.

PM me if you can help.

Steve


----------



## Shaun (27 Jul 2012)

steveindenmark said:


> Is there anyone with a Paypal account who can help me out ??
> 
> I would like to order a shirt but there are no overseas deliveries and I live in Denmark. I would like to order one and have it sent to someone in the UK so they can send it on to me. I am happy to reimburse you for postage and packing, through Paypal.
> 
> ...


 
Just make your order via PayPal and then email me with the receipt number and the UK address where you want it posted to.


----------



## steveindenmark (28 Jul 2012)

Shaun I have had no volunteers to help me out.

Could you post it to my address in Denmark?

Steve


----------



## BigonaBianchi (31 Jul 2012)

Is there a picture of this kit somewhere? I'm wearing my cc shirt right through on the trsnsam and a new one would be cool when I get back.


----------



## ianrauk (31 Jul 2012)

BigonaBianchi said:


> Is there a picture of this kit somewhere? I'm wearing my cc shirt right through on the trsnsam and a new one would be cool when I get back.


 

Here you go


----------



## smokeysmoo (31 Jul 2012)

steveindenmark said:


> Shaun I have had no volunteers to help me out.
> 
> Could you post it to my address in Denmark?
> 
> Steve


I'll help out Steve. PM me and I'll give you my email address.
I'm currently struggling with no Internet as my Sky router has packed up, so I've only got access to CC via Tapatalk on my phone, but well get you sorted out.
Cheers
Jon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigonaBianchi (31 Jul 2012)

Cool..thanks Ian.

Is there still a black and orange option?


----------



## ianrauk (1 Aug 2012)

BigonaBianchi said:


> Cool..thanks Ian.
> 
> Is there still a black and orange option?


 

No, just the Blue this time.


----------



## smokeysmoo (3 Aug 2012)

*PING* steveindenmark.

Sorry Pal, I did reply above and also PM'd you about helping out with your order, but I've had no response.
Guess you'll have to check with Admin now the deadline has passed.

Still happy to help though if Admin can squeeze you in 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## potsy (3 Aug 2012)

Left it late but finally got around to ordering mine today


----------



## Shaun (3 Aug 2012)

Ordering is still open (_and I'll leave the link there tomorrow for any last-minute orders_) - but *ideally we need another 15 or so jersey sales to reach the discount point* - so if you'd like a CC jersey or shorts please order today.

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (3 Aug 2012)

Damn, I might be able to order the shorts tomorrow so I can have the full kit. Can I get them tomorrow?


----------



## Shaun (3 Aug 2012)

jazloc said:


> Damn, I might be able to order the shorts tomorrow so I can have the full kit. Can I get them tomorrow?


 
Yes, I'm going to leave the link to the order form open tomorrow as I've collated a good deal of the orders already so it won't delay anything if we get a few more over the weekend.


----------



## potsy (3 Aug 2012)

What happens if we don't get the 15 Shaun?


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (3 Aug 2012)

Shaun said:


> Yes, I'm going to leave the link to the order form open tomorrow as I've collated a good deal of the orders already so it won't delay anything if we get a few more over the weekend.


 
Sounds good. What's the padding like on the shorts?


----------



## Shaun (3 Aug 2012)

jazloc said:


> Sounds good. What's the padding like on the shorts?


 
Unfortunately I've no idea since we've not used this company before, but I suppose you could call them and ask (tell them it's the CycleChat custom order):

0113 257 7007 (Hours 9:30am - 4:30pm Mon - Fri)

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## MissTillyFlop (3 Aug 2012)

Shaun said:


> Ordering is still open (_and I'll leave the link there tomorrow for any last-minute orders_) - but *ideally we need another 15 or so jersey sales to reach the discount point* - so if you'd like a CC jersey or shorts please order today.
> 
> Thanks,
> Shaun


 
Hi just ordered some shorts too - does that count?


----------



## MissTillyFlop (3 Aug 2012)

jazloc said:


> Sounds good. What's the padding like on the shorts?


Just spoke to them, they said it is 3-d coolmax padding


----------



## Shaun (3 Aug 2012)

MissTillyFlop said:


> Hi just ordered some shorts too - does that count?


 
Unfortunately not, no - we'd expected to have a low count for shorts so advertised them at the full price - but for the jerseys I'd estimated we would make the 100 easily (although with hindsight I was probably a bit over enthusiastic ... ).

Next time I'll either do them at the full price (and pass on any discounts we might get for larger orders) or advertise that there is a target order volume so everyone is aware.

I don't want people spending money they haven't got so I'm going to take up the slack and buy the remaining jerseys to hit the discount level - which I can then sell on later in the year (or just have a wardrobe full of them and be able to turn up to every ride in a _really_ clean CC jersey ... ).

We've had a great response considering the current economic climate - so I'm very pleased, but I just thought I'd give it a last little push today to see if we can hit the magic number. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Jdratcliffe (3 Aug 2012)

Shaun said:


> Unfortunately not, no - we'd expected to have a low count for shorts so advertised them at the full price - but for the jerseys I'd estimated we would make the 100 easily (although with hindsight I was probably a bit over enthusiastic ... ).
> 
> Next time I'll either do them at the full price (and pass on any discounts we might get for larger orders) or advertise that there is a target order volume so everyone is aware.
> 
> ...


love to order some but been out work last month so wont get paid untill end of aug will that be too late to order? if so i will have to put some away for next years lot ( asuming you do them each year?)


----------



## Shaun (3 Aug 2012)

We'll see how it goes with the new supplier. If it all works out okay we can see about doing more regular orders.


----------



## Fubar (3 Aug 2012)

Jersey ordered, thanks Shaun. Regards, Mark


----------



## Shaun (3 Aug 2012)

A few more orders in today - lovely - thanks guys.


----------



## Shaun (5 Aug 2012)

Order window closed now. Thanks to everyone who ordered. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (5 Aug 2012)

Did we reach the 100 goal?


----------



## Shaun (5 Aug 2012)

jazloc said:


> Did we reach the 100 goal?


 
I'm just collating the order now - but if we didn't I'll make the order up myself and keep some to hand.


----------



## Judderz (5 Aug 2012)

Not to sound impatient () but how long do these things usually take?


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (5 Aug 2012)

Shaun said:


> I'm just collating the order now - but if we didn't I'll make the order up myself and keep some to hand.


 
Lovely, can't wait for them


----------



## Shaun (6 Aug 2012)

Judderz said:


> Not to sound impatient () but how long do these things usually take?


 
I've emailed the completed order details and will let everyone know when the expected delivery (to us) is.


----------



## MissTillyFlop (14 Aug 2012)

Shaun said:


> I've emailed the completed order details and will let everyone know when the expected delivery (to us) is.


 
Did you get the delivery date is?


----------



## ianrauk (14 Aug 2012)

MissTillyFlop said:


> Did you get the delivery date is?


 

Just waiting confirmation. Shouldn't be too long now.


----------



## smokeysmoo (14 Aug 2012)




----------



## phil_hg_uk (14 Aug 2012)

Are we nearly there yet


----------



## I like Skol (14 Aug 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


>


 
x2(bazillion)


----------



## DCLane (15 Aug 2012)

Great - just waiting .... Thanks for doing this.


----------



## MissTillyFlop (15 Aug 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Just waiting confirmation. Shouldn't be too long now.


Thanks x


----------



## Stephenite (15 Aug 2012)

Are they here yet?


----------



## ianrauk (15 Aug 2012)

Stephenite said:


> Are they here yet?


 

As I said previous. We are awaiting confirmation of delivery date.


----------



## lanternerouge (16 Aug 2012)

Yeah but ARE THEY HERE YET???!!!


----------



## ianrauk (16 Aug 2012)

lanternerouge said:


> Yeah but ARE THEY HERE YET???!!!


 

Not yet.. as soon as we have confirmation you will all know.


----------



## lanternerouge (16 Aug 2012)

Yeah but..... etc etc etc


----------



## smokeysmoo (16 Aug 2012)

lanternerouge said:


> Yeah but..... etc etc etc


I think I know who will be getting their kit last


----------



## I like Skol (16 Aug 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> I think I know who will be getting their kit last


 
Personally I think the persons that are forming the Cycle Chat team entry in the Manchester 100 NEED their kit the most urgently?


----------



## smokeysmoo (16 Aug 2012)

I like Skol said:


> Personally I think the persons that are forming the Cycle Chat team entry in the Manchester 100 NEED their kit the most urgently?


Here, here


----------



## Stephenite (18 Aug 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> Here, here


 
They're here!!!!!!!!?


----------



## ianrauk (18 Aug 2012)

[QUOTE 1991220, member: 45"]Are they here yet?[/quote]


No, waiting for confirmation of delivery date.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Aug 2012)

[QUOTE 1991310, member: 45"]Are they here yet?[/quote]

No, waiting for confirmation of delivery date. And the dog at all the cheese.


----------



## Norm (18 Aug 2012)

[QUOTE 1991310, member: 45"]Are they here yet?[/quote]
Yes. Or No. Definitely one or the other. And probably the other.

Oh... Hold on... **checks down back of sofa** No, they aren't the either.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Aug 2012)

Nope, still not here.. nope deffo not


----------



## Sittingduck (18 Aug 2012)

I'm glad they are not here yet! I ordered a LS Jersey, for colder weather 

No good to me, in this climate


----------



## ianrauk (18 Aug 2012)

[QUOTE 1991421, member: 45"]Mine arrived this morning. Fantastic fit. Thanks![/quote]


You're welcome


----------



## potsy (18 Aug 2012)

[QUOTE 1991421, member: 45"]Mine arrived this morning. Fantastic fit. Thanks![/quote]
Mine too, though it's a bit warm for it really, should've gone for the ss


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (20 Aug 2012)

Peoples have arrived? Mine hasn't


----------



## ianrauk (20 Aug 2012)

jazloc said:


> Peoples have arrived? Mine hasn't


 

lol, no they haven't


----------



## potsy (20 Aug 2012)

ianrauk said:


> lol, no they haven't


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (20 Aug 2012)

potsy said:


>


 
Grr, when are they really arriving?


----------



## fossyant (21 Aug 2012)

jazloc said:


> Grr, when are they really arriving?


 
In 5 minutes (so says the taxi controller)


----------



## ianrauk (21 Aug 2012)

jazloc said:


> Grr, when are they really arriving?


 

48th of Julember


----------



## Theseus (21 Aug 2012)

Better arrive soon, we are moving house in a month and I wouldn't want the new owners to get them


----------



## I like Skol (21 Aug 2012)

They'll be here before Christmas (but not saying which Christmas)!


----------



## smokeysmoo (21 Aug 2012)

I like Skol said:


> They'll be here before Christmas (but not saying which Christmas)!


Ho ho ho


----------



## guitarpete247 (22 Aug 2012)

Are they here yet? Are they, are they? Are they here yet? .


----------



## potsy (22 Aug 2012)

I've heard they are being sent out in order of priority, those with the most posts get theirs first


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (22 Aug 2012)

potsy said:


> I've heard they are being sent out in order of priority, those with the most posts get theirs first


 
I see that your jersey arrived before you ordered it!


----------



## guitarpete247 (22 Aug 2012)

Yes but. Are they here yet?


----------



## smokeysmoo (22 Aug 2012)

¿Están aquí todavía?


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (22 Aug 2012)

THEY'RE HERE!

edit: no they're not.


----------



## smokeysmoo (22 Aug 2012)




----------

